# [SOLVED] No display driver information in DxDiag



## Kyle Scene

Hello, everyone.
I have just recently installed Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 on my Acer Aspire T180 Desktop, and when I run DxDiag from Start -> "Run.." and click the "Display" tab at the top, I have no Display information. I don't know if I'm missing drivers, or if the computer isn't recognizing the Display Card I have installed or what. But this is my info from the first tab in DxDiag to the Display Tab.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/28/2010, 11:27:08
Machine name: ANONYMOUS
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_qfe.091208-2029)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
System Model: Aspire T180
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 448MB RAM
Page File: 124MB used, 930MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


ANY AND *ALL* HELP IS **MUCH** APPRECIATED!
Thanks in advance.

EDIT: When I went into Device Manager and updated "display" it came up with NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405, that's called a "display adapter" to the Device Manager. So it installed that stuff, and then it said that I needed to restart computer, which, I haven't done yet. So I check DirectX Diagnostic (DxDiag) again, and there was still no information in Display. So then, I checked my Control Panel, and I have two new directories. "NVIDIA Control Panel" and "NVIDIA nView Desktop Manager". I tried going into 'NVIDIA Control Panel' and it told me "NVIDIA Display settings are not available. You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU."

Kyle


----------



## koala

*Re: No display driver information in DxDiag*

Hi Kyle, welcome to TSF

Download the latest driver for the 6100 nForce 405 from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_196.21_whql.html

Install, then reboot to complete the installation process. The display details should now be visible in dxdiag.

I updated a friend's computer yesterday and had exactly the same problem with the same card and the missing details. Installing the driver and rebooting fixed it. :smile:


----------



## Kyle Scene

*Re: No display driver information in DxDiag*

Hello, koala.
Thanks for welcoming me to TSF.
Thanks for also giving me this information.
It worked flawlessly, thank you VERY much.


----------



## koala

*Re: No display driver information in DxDiag*

You're welcome. I'll mark this thread as solved. You know where we are if you have any more problems you need help with. :smile:


----------



## Kyle Scene

Yes, yes I do know. 
Again, thank you.


----------



## DejavuDeckard

Hi I have the same problem, but I tried to install the right driver for video card and when successfully installed the Display Devices shows N/A. This is the example of the DXDIAG.





Code:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/4/2006, 00:08:52
       Machine name: CDECKARD-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway
       System Model: P-6860FX
               BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5550  @ 1.83GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
             Memory: 4094MB RAM
          Page File: 1526MB used, 6835MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: 
     Manufacturer: 
        Chip type: 
         DAC type: 
       Device Key: Enum\
   Display Memory: n/a
 Dedicated Memory: n/a
    Shared Memory: n/a
     Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (1Hz)
          Monitor: 
      Driver Name: 
   Driver Version:  ()
      DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-E025-7137AFC2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x0000
        Device ID: 0x0000
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
     DDraw Status: Not Available
       D3D Status: Not Available
       AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers / HP (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76B0&SUBSYS_107B0692&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5939.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 5/6/2008 16:04:42, 454656 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: IDT
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: SPDIF-Out (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76B0&SUBSYS_107B0692&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5939.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 5/6/2008 16:04:42, 454656 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: IDT
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Output Device (HDMI) (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76B0&SUBSYS_107B0692&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5939.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 5/6/2008 16:04:42, 454656 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: IDT
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone Array (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5939.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/6/2008 16:04:42, 454656 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone / Line In (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5939.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/6/2008 16:04:42, 454656 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC521
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC521
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC521
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2834
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC521
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 262.4 GB
Total Space: 290.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 14.5 GB
Total Space: 15.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7563A ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11008086&REV_61\4&2E788507&0&00E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCI Express Root Port - 2A01
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A01&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&F9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2847
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2847&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2845&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2843&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2841&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EF
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2828&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M-E LPC Interface Controller - 2811
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2811&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_03\3&21436425&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_F3\3&21436425&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AGERE OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_70\4&2A38E93D&0&30F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_01\4&CC8DBEB&0&00E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0609&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_A2\4&363FB64A&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mass Storage Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1095&DEV_3531&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_01\4&30CF65A0&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone Array (IDT High Defi,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Microphone / Line In (IDT High ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
MicIn,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
MuxedIn1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Gateway USB 2.0 Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Spdif/HDMI Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
SpdifOut,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Video Capture Sources:
Gateway USB 2.0 Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers / HP (IDT High Definit,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Digital Output Device (HDMI) (I,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DirectSound: Digital Output Device (HDMI) (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DirectSound: SPDIF-Out (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DirectSound: Speakers / HP (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
SPDIF-Out (IDT High Definition ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000


----------



## prince charming

*Re: No display driver information in DxDiag*



koala said:


> Hi Kyle, welcome to TSF
> 
> Download the latest driver for the 6100 nForce 405 from here: NVIDIA DRIVERS 196.21WHQL
> 
> Install, then reboot to complete the installation process. The display details should now be visible in dxdiag.
> 
> I updated a friend's computer yesterday and had exactly the same problem with the same card and the missing details. Installing the driver and rebooting fixed it. :smile:


Please help me here: Suggest me suitable graphic card or any other solution - Windows 7 Forums


----------

